# Favorite video game character?



## Bantamu (Sep 18, 2012)

If there's one thing I love in a game, it's good characters. Let me know what characters you really enjoy and why!

As for myself, I love:
-Tali from Mass Effect (shy, cute, awkward)
-Snake from Metal Gear (badass, badass, and badass)
-Samus from metroid (attractive, silent hero, cool suit)

I honestly can't list them all. I play too many games Dx

Ask about another character if you'd like to know who else I like!


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 18, 2012)

Bantamu said:


> As for myself, I love:
> -Tali from Mass Effect (shy, cute, awkward)


You didn't even mention her best quality.  Those fabulous hips.  

As for me... I don't think I've ever thought about it before.  I'd have to give this some consideration.  I got many favorite characters from many different series but I don't know who I'd prefer out of them all.


----------



## Percy (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't have a true favorite. There's just too many good characters in games.


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 18, 2012)

Easy one:

The Cheshire Cat from American Mcgee's Alice


----------



## Bantamu (Sep 18, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> You didn't even mention her best quality.  Those fabulous hips.



I knew I was forgetting something!


----------



## CidCaldensfey (Sep 19, 2012)

Hands down for me, Minsc (and Boo).  Baldur's Gate 1 & 2 (and technically Mass Effect 2 if you're counting Boo's cameo)


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 19, 2012)

When was Boo in Mass Effect 2?


----------



## Bantamu (Sep 19, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> When was Boo in Mass Effect 2?



He can be bought at a souvenir shop I'm pretty sure


----------



## CidCaldensfey (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, you can indeed purchase Boo at the souvenir shop on the Citadel.  Now, it could be -any- space hamster, sure.  But they made sure people would know by using the same "squeak!" sound effect which would play when you tried to pick him out of Minsc's inventory in BG 1 & 2.  And I know I'm thinking too hard but I still wonder how did he ever end up in Faerun if he originally came from the Citadel !


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmp, i'm gonna make a big list.....

1- Dante (Devil May Cry) He's a badass with his guns and personality 
2- Roxas (Kingdom Hearts) The story behing this guy is amazing, and very sad too... poor Xion...
3- Cloud (Final Fantasy VII) he looks very cool and I like the way he behaves.
4- Jonh 117 (Halo) No one beats the Chief! and he's very lucky too.
5- Axel/Lea (Kingdom Hearts) "Got it memorized?" I like the way he thinks and how he stays close to his friends. Also see my sig
6- Tidus (Final Fantasy X) I loved how he fell in love with Yuna, only to know later he was a dream (was dead)

I could describe more if I search deep in my brain, but I think that's enough


----------



## Bantamu (Sep 19, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> Hmp, i'm gonna make a big list.....
> 
> 1- Dante (Devil May Cry) He's a badass with his guns and personality
> 2- Roxas (Kingdom Hearts) The story behing this guy is amazing, and very sad too... poor Xion...
> ...



I gotta dust off my old kingdom hearts games. I loved em so much, but it's been too long!


----------



## Bantamu (Sep 19, 2012)

CidCaldensfey said:


> I still wonder how did he ever end up in Faerun if he originally came from the Citadel !



Space hamster powers


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 19, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> 1- Dante (Devil May Cry) He's a badass with his guns and personality



Don't worry.  They are getting rid of all that personality for the newest entry in the series.


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 19, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Don't worry.  They are getting rid of all that personality for the newest entry in the series.



At least he's from an alternate reality.... and not developed by Capcom....

Agh, why did they have to mess up his hair? That's the thing I most liked.... t_t


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2012)

Hibachi. She's an incredibly angry robot bee...on fire...with more armaments than Serious Sam. And harder than life itself. I couldn't resist that (except for the new weeaboo catering obnoxious Loli iteration)

Samus. Do I even need to explain? Perfection.

Felicia Filia, my two personal favorite sexy women in gaming

Black Mage, Chocobo, Vincent. Even a JRPG bashing, Final Fantasy loathing, Square Enix hating guy like me can enjoy all of these. We an awesome little dude in blue shrouded in mystery, a giant fat lovable chicken, and the chillest vampire with a triple barreled customizable pistol? Awesome forever.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 19, 2012)

Considering I'm one of the biggest furfags here, I'm gunna go with Sonic.


----------



## Greg (Sep 19, 2012)

GLaDOS. SO SEXY


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh yeah, I forgot about her. She's just too cute, gorgeous, and goofy looking for me to NOT like her. :3



d.batty said:


> Considering I'm one of the biggest furfags here, I'm gunna go with Sonic.



Sonic... Sonic? SONIC!?!? *SONIIIICC!?!?!!

*Sonic rocks. o-o


----------



## Kavinroy (Sep 19, 2012)

So many characters i really like but probably King Radovid from the Witcher 2 but i didnt really like him in the first game.........


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 19, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Vincent.



You ever play Dirge of Cerberus on the PS2?  That's got a lot of Vincent.


----------



## Brownsigma1 (Sep 19, 2012)

My favorite character...That's a toughie. A REAL toughie.Though when it comes to antagonists I happen to like the tragic ones. I don't like the crazy ones or the evil ones. Of course, the silly ones are alright too.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 19, 2012)

Link, Megaman and J. Talbain are only a few of many I can think of as favorites.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Sep 19, 2012)

King from the Tekken series has got to be up there for me, I just don't understand how everyone can speak fluent Jaguar.


----------



## Bantamu (Sep 19, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> King from the Tekken series



oh hell yes


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm...


Bantamu said:


> -Tali from Mass Effect (shy, cute, awkward)
> -Samus from metroid (attractive, silent hero, cool suit)



I agree on both of those. 
I always choose Tali as my romance in Mass Effect. Garrus is pretty cool as well.
I like Samus too, for the reasons you mentioned.
As for my other favorites:

Jak (Jak 2 & 3): Troubled hero, strong-willed, badass.
Eddie Riggs (Brutal Legend): Strong, loyal to friends, willing to fight anything to protect what he cares about. 
Hsien-Ko (Darkstalkers): Sweet and a capable fighter. I actually like Hsien-Ko over Felicia, no offense to anyone.
Andrew Ryan (Bioshock): One of the most memorable antagonists in gaming.
Terror Mask (Splatterhouse (2010)): Its dark humor is enough to make a crack up every time.

I can name more.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> You ever play Dirge of Cerberus on the PS2?  That's got a lot of Vincent.



That's where I learned to like him. I fiended on that damn game.


----------



## Bantamu (Sep 19, 2012)

Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> Terror Mask (Splatterhouse (2010)): Its dark humor is enough to make a crack up every time.



When I found out that the voice actor for the terror mask also does the voice for Winnie the Pooh, I laughed so much harder than I should have.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2012)

Bantamu said:


> When I found out that the voice actor for the terror mask also does the voice for Winnie the Pooh, I laughed so much harder than I should have.



He also did Cat from CatDog. Fits so well.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 19, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> He also did Cat from CatDog. Fits so well.


And Pete in Kingdom Hearts. 

He's played a lot of gruff or villain-like characters as well.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 19, 2012)

Gordon Freeman


----------



## Ramses (Sep 19, 2012)

Garrus, from Mass Effect, partly because I want to be more like him.

Also, Grunt - when I played ME2 I had such a crush on Grunt. And he's not my type at all!


----------



## Bantamu (Sep 20, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> Gordon Freeman



Meh. He talks too much.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 20, 2012)

-*Ansem seeker of Darkness from Kingdom Hearts*. The Zane train has arrived, ladies!!!  Love his style while he prattles on about Darkness. 
-*GLaDOS from Portal.* She is effectively the main character of the game as she does all the talking and provides such dark humor to the series. It wouldn't be the same witout her.
-*Spyro from...Spyro*. (The first generation.) He has the most adorable voice in the first one and remains carefree while the game gets tougher. I miss the 90's.
-_*Red from Pokemon Gold/Silver*._ This guys uses "..." as dialouge. That's all. Yet he is the ultimate challenge of the game, not to mention most powerful. For a guy that doesn't communicate with you, he has such an aura of badassery. For having so much for so little I can't help but put him on my list.


----------



## Hilda Rayner (Sep 20, 2012)

- *Papa Nier*.  He works hard, doesn't take crap, and only wants the best for his daughter Yonah.  Perhaps a little too gruff at times, and definitely very blunt when he needs to be, but deep down he's a great guy who just wants the world to be at peace.  This guy â™¥

- *Tir McDohl*.  While he may not say much his actions speak novels.  A former member of Imperial forces turned rebel, destined to gather the key members of the people to set the world in balance once again.  Did I mention I love Suikoden?


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 20, 2012)

*Bowser*, mostly in his goofy Mario RPG incarnations. Love his artwork/design, love his incompetence, and love his complete blindness to said incompetence. And that red shock of hair really completes the deal, man. Come on.
*
Captain Olimar*, because of his _Super Smash Bros. Brawl _incarnation (talk about a challenging but rewarding character), pure simplicity of design, and overall adorableness. And _Pikmin _is shamefully underrated, man.

And I can't pick; the whole damn *cast of* *Shin Megami Tensei: **Persona 3*. Everything about the story in that game was a home run. The villains were intriguingly, horrifically insane, the heroes were multi-faceted and flawed, and there was a complexity to everyone that kept me in suspense like so few video games do.


----------



## Bantamu (Sep 20, 2012)

JowiStinks said:


> *Bowser*, mostly in his goofy Mario RPG incarnations. Love his artwork/design, love his incompetence, and love his complete blindness to said incompetence. And that red shock of hair really completes the deal, man. Come on



I've always wondered why villains don't send all of their minions at once.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 20, 2012)

Been watching Splatterhpuse 2010. Gotta say, Terror Mask is the only talkative character that I want to keep talking. Fucking hilarious.


----------



## AtomicFlowers (Sep 20, 2012)

Sasha Nein & Milla Vodello from Psychonauts.  They're both equally wonderful.

Hoxton from Payday: The Heist.  I can't put my finger on it but there is something I like about him.

Meryl & Otacon from the Metal Gear Solid series. Meryl because even though in MGS, she's somewhat of a rookie, once MGS4 rolls around, she's a badass and leader of her own unit.  Otacon just 'cause...he's nerdy but pretty cool throughout the series, even though every woman he cares for has died.


----------



## Wezen (Sep 20, 2012)

Does Illidan from World of Warcraft count? Poor guy, I love him and I'd like to see him return and not be the villain.


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 20, 2012)

My 2nd favorite character would have to be Parappa the Rappa

So hawt


----------



## Bantamu (Sep 21, 2012)

Mollyrs said:


> My 2nd favorite character would have to be Parappa the Rappa
> 
> So hawt



Haha. Oh lord


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 21, 2012)

Bantamu said:


> I've always wondered why villains don't send all of their minions at once.



Most stories wouldn't get passed the first chapter.


----------



## AtomicFlowers (Sep 21, 2012)

Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> And Pete in Kingdom Hearts.
> 
> He's played a lot of gruff or villain-like characters as well.



He was also Monterey Jack in Chip & Dale's Rescue Rangers. Don't Forget Winnie the Pooh and Tigger.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Cummings

He was in pretty much everything from my childhood.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Sep 23, 2012)

Soo hard to choose, but if I had to choose one, I'd say Samus Aran.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, this is going to take quite a bit of writing...


- *Samus and Ridley* from the Metroid series. Samus, because she was probably my first female media idol, ever, and she's a kick-ass space bounty hunter in a full set of heavy-duty armor. Her older appearance (not the Zero Suit) also reminded me a lot of my own, so I guess I kind of identified with her a bit. She's like the hot blue-eyed blonde with model-long hair that you would expect to be eye candy, but she'll stomp you into the ground while not showing an inch of skin (until you get the good endings, any way). And I love it.
Most of my reasons for liking Ridley are purely superficial, because he just looks so damn cool. Also, his boss fights are generally the most fun / epic in the entire game, and I look forward to them whenever they appear. 

- *Big Boss, Solid Snake, and Ocelot *from the Metal Gear series. I shouldn't need to give an explanation for this.

- *Garrus* from the Mass Effect series, because he's my waifu.

- *Raziel* from the Legacy of Kain / Soul Reaver series, because of basically being a zombie half-ghost vampire that consumes souls instead of blood. His voice certainly doesn't hurt, either.

- *The Vic Viper* from Gradius, while not being an actual character (it's a spaceship), is still pretty bad ass.

- *The main character / spaceship robot girl *from The Guardian Legend. This is where my entire inspiration for calling myself a spaceship comes from. It's kind of like an inside joke with my inner fangirl, about my favorite game.

- *The Sophia III tank* from Blaster Master. More vehicles, instead of actual characters. But you have to respect a tank that can freely jump, swim, and drive up fucking walls and ceilings without any kind of hindrance to mobility.

- *Rose* from The Legend of Dragoon. Like her personality, like her backstory, and like her fighting abilities.

*- Bowser *from the Mario series.

*- Ganondorf* from the Zelda series.

*- The entire Razgriz squadron *from Ace Combat 5, because of the universe's mythology concerning the squadron, and the shit they had to go through.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 23, 2012)

I would have to say that my favorite video game character would be Marcus from the Gears of War series.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Sep 25, 2012)

Gonna second Andrew Ryan, everything about him was awesome, right down to the end of the game.
Others:
--Tali (Mass Effect). A character with depth, personality, and absolutely adorable, she appealed to the forever alone in me.
--Max Payne. Everything was taken away from him and he had nothing to lose. Well developed
--Sephiroth. He's so fleshed out not only just in FFVII, but in Crisis Core and Advent Children we see different sides to him.
--Garrus (Mass Effect). Overall badass
--Buck (Halo 3: ODST). Surprise character with a lot of emotion and depth. ODST was highly underrated.


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 25, 2012)

Let me see:

Phoenix Wright - He's a little goofy and very loyal to his friends.  He is willing to do whatever it takes to defend someone that he knows is innocent.  Plus, I love the reactions he has to all the crazy people he runs into.

LuLu from Final Fantasy X - She's calm, she rarely lets anything rattle her, and she was often the voice of reason in that group.

Kyle Hyde from Hotel Dusk - he was smart, gruff,  could read people really well because he was an ex-cop, and didn't set out to help people but didn't turn them away either.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Spotted_Tiger said:


> .--Garrus (Mass Effect). Overall badass


I've ended up dubbing our school printer Garrus because before it actually prints anything it has to Calibrate for a few minutes.


----------



## Daxenobis (Oct 7, 2012)

Lara Croft- independent, badass, killer XD

Ratchet and Clank- characters complement each other well. Ratchet is a bit cocky, sarcastic at times, but also good natured, and ready to do the right thing. Clank is level headed, smart, and also good natured and ready to do the right thing.

Sly Cooper- His name says it all

Jak and Daxter- Daxter more so. He is just a funny character.

Nathan Drake- Smart ass, good natured, smart, and also just am average Joe


John Marston from Red Dead Redemption- Badass that will do anything for his family. Also sarcastic at times.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2012)

Doomguy.

He has to be the most badass human character in videogame history.

*YEAH! THAT'S YOUR SPINAL CORD, BABY! DIG IT!*


----------



## veeno (Oct 7, 2012)

Black mage form final fantasy 1.

(does that count?)


----------



## JoeX (Oct 9, 2012)

Alex Mason from Call of Duty: Black Ops. He stopped Nikita Dragovich from potentially causing World War III. He also piloted a Huey gunship and went toe-to-toe against an Mi-24 Hind. And won.

Nikita Dragovich from Call of Duty: Black Ops. He's a great villain.

Niko Bellic and Luis Lopez from Grand Theft Auto IV and TBOGT DLC. They are just total badasses. Plus, Niko doesn't afraid of anything. 

Leon Scott Kennedy from the Resident Evil series. He comes up with witty one-liners while kicking ass. What more could you want?

Johnny Gat from the Saints Row series. He's suave, funny and is in charge of one of the largest crime syndicates in the U.S.

Cole Phelps from L.A. Noire. He is a great cop and took down the Black Dahlia murderer. Don't fuck with him.

Alex Mercer from Prototype. He's a badass shape-shifting killing machine. He IS the weapon.

The War For Cybertron version of Optimus Prime. He rose through the ranks to become the leader of the Autobots. He is a stoic leader that doesn't want to see the planet he worked so hard to protect torn apart by civil war.

That's all I can think of.


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Oct 9, 2012)

I'll do a female and a male character:

Isaac Clarke from Dead Space: I like his personality, the fact that he cares so much for his girlfriend, and even though he's older he has a grizzled sexy look to him. DAT SUIT.

Chell from Portal: She is a beauty, a strong female character, and must have some amazing legs to survive those jumps (with the assistance of those braces of course).


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 10, 2012)

ComfyBluePants said:


> Chell from Portal: She is a beauty, a strong female character, and must have some amazing legs to survive those jumps (with the assistance of those braces of course).



But she's fucking fat.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Oct 10, 2012)

Most, if not all, of my favorites are furries, which should have tipped me off that I was a fur a long freaking time ago! 
1. Ratchet (Ratchet and Clank, of course)
2. Shadow the Hedgehog (the game was crap though. lol)
3. Yoshi!
4. Pao (Dark Chronicle)
5. Spyro the Dragon
6. Crash Bandicoot
7. Kimahri Ronso (Final Fantasy X)
8. Angela Cross (Ratchet and Clank: Going Commando - I guess I have a thing for Lombaxes... don't ask)


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Oct 12, 2012)

Saliva said:


> But she's fucking fat.


You may think she's fat, but I think she's beautifully curvy. FUCKIN BEAUTIFUL. CURVEHHHH.


----------



## gameboi9321 (Oct 13, 2012)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
_______________________________________________________________________

Jotaro Kujo, Joseph Joestar - They are both just amazingly manly and badass.

Noriaki Kakyoin - So much swag.

Dio Brando - A 200-year old Vampire who stole Jonathan Joestar's body. HOW MUCH MORE EVIL CAN HE GET?

Other
_____________________________________________________________________________

Mario - The fact that he deals with the princess being taken every couple of games amazes me.


----------



## Chips (Oct 13, 2012)

^ This guy.


----------



## Saga (Oct 14, 2012)

*Altiar from Assassin's Creed*


----------



## Yknups (Sep 8, 2013)

Tommy Vercetti from Grand Theft Auto: Vice City


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 8, 2013)

Sgt. Major Avery Johnson (_Halo 3_), Lo Wang (_Shadow Warrior_), Amaterasu (_Okami_) to name a few.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 8, 2013)

MASTER Aqua, you will address her as such. She is my favorite person from Kingdom Hearts. 

I also enjoy Fran from Final Fantasy 12. Her voice is so cool. I think it's Icelandic or something. 

And Colress from Pokemon Black/White 2. He's just so.......so........I dare not say.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 10, 2013)

Really tricky question...

I guess for now it will be ... ... ... Nope. Can't pick one right now.


----------

